# Hmmm.......



## CharlotteMcdougall

Is it within forum rules to post about the content of a private message? I would think that this is a breach of privacy but maybe I'm wrong. 

I have NEVER disclosed what another member said to me in PM on the open forum. No matter how vile the PM was, I don't think it is mature or sensible to post about it for all to see. That is very vindictive and petty behavior. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## lifeistooshort

I think it's in very poor taste. I'm guessing someone did this to you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gonnabealright

Umh yea you don't need to be verbally abused in a pm either. Report to admin. Being a jerk in a pm is still being a jerk. Sorry it happened but tell admin. They will likely lock him out of TAM.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

It's also in poor taste to lie and say someone shared w the board what you pmed to them. No specifics were given about your nasty pm to me. It's also in poor taste to harass someone via pm then shame them when you get called out for doing it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I believe it's also in poor taste to run around accusing male posters of stalking you and being in love with you simply Bc they posted in your thread.

You PMd me two very rude messages Charlotte. You don't get to play the victim now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrenchFry

No, it's not against the rules.

Users can report PMs and the mods can see them. I would not assume that your transmissions on here are confidential at all--at any time if that little button gets clicked, we see it.

The rules are posted in General Relationships.


----------



## NextTimeAround

I can't tell what's real and what's hypothetical.


----------



## Cosmos

I can't understand why anyone would want to do this - other than to involve other members in a private disagreement for the sole purpose of gaining support and causing waves in the forum...

Best to either deal with offensive PMs ourselves, or report them to the mods.


----------



## Anon Pink

Cosmos said:


> I can't understand why anyone would want to do this - other than *to involve other members in a private disagreement for the sole purpose of gaining support and causing waves in the forum...*
> 
> Best to either deal with offensive PMs ourselves, or report them to the mods.


That is the only reason why someone would do that. 

Unless of course you get a super funny PM then you should share it with the class!


----------

